# Frage zu Nadelkraut, Wasserstern, Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu im Gartenteichgebiet und wüsste gerne aufgrund dessen weil ich immer wieder anderes höhre folgendes:

1: Sind Krebsscheren gefährlich für Fische ode Krebse bzw. können diese sich daran velretzen?? Hab nix in eurem Forum dazu gefunden und habe bisherg ehört nein sie seien nicht gefährlich jedoch wollt ich hier auf numemr sicher gehen und die Experten fragen?

2en __ Wasserstern soll ich ihn Freischwimmen lassen oder in kies bzw. Teicherde setzen? Mir wurde Teicherde von einem onlinepflanzenshop empfohlen hier lese ich jedoch das zuviel teicherde algebildung fördert?

Sollte ich vieleicht ein sandlehmgemisch am grund meiens teiches auslegen? (zur zeit sind etwa 15 kg aquariumkies und 1-2 kg zierkies drinne.

3. Beim __ Nadelkraut die gleiche Frage soll ich es einsetzen, freischwimmen lassen oder in Teicherde? jeder sagt was anderes OO 

Also ich habe fische im Teich und möchte möglichst klares wasser!

4. Hat wer die Gelbe Gaugklerblume in 5 cm tiefes wasser mit teicherde von euch gesetzt oder soltle man sie lieber in normale erde und nicht im teichrand setzen?

Mfg Real---Film---Erpel


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hallo Adrian,

zu (1)  Da ich keine Fische,aber jede Menge Krebsscheren habe, kann ich es dir nicht genau sagen.
Aber ich kenne einen Koibesitzer,der Krebsscheren an seine Kois verfüttert.

zu (2) Teicherde ist tatsächlich suboptimal, Sand-Lehm Gemisch ist angesagt.
(Was war denn das für ein Shop   )

zu (3)  ebenso wie den Wasserstern einpflanzen. Beides wächst dir ins "freie" Wasser rein.
Einfach reinwerfen geht allerdings auch, aber einpflanzen ist besser. 

zu (4) Gauklerblume wächst gern im Sumpf, aber auch in 5cm Tiefe und am Teichrand.
Bei mir steht sie in allen 3 Variationen und wächst recht gut.
Auch hier Teicherde bleiben lassen.
Sand/Lehm  oder max. Mutterboden (ungedüngt)


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Sers Eugen ich hab Stunden auf google und am Telefon verbraucht um mich bisschen zu Informeiren un überall hört man was anderes wirklich schlimm 

Ich werd wohl demnächst ein Sandlehmgemisch in Teile meines Teiches versenken! Es war der re-natur.de Pflanzenshop der mir Empfohlen hat die Teicherde bei wasserstern und nadelkraut auf keinen fall abzumachen..

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe 

Mfg Adrian


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hoi  Adrian,

du hast die Pflanzen von dort getopft bekommen ?

Das Bisschen kannst du dran lassen und ins Substrat pflanzen.

Eine genaue Vorschrift wirst du auch nirgends finden.
ich halte es mit : Probieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hi Adrian,

als Neuem im "Gartenteichgebiet" erst einmal ein :willkommen von uns ....

Eugen hat Deine Fragen 2-4 ja schon erschöpfend beantwortet, dem ist auch unsererseits gar nichts hinzuzufügen, wir sehen das genau wie Eugen. 

Bliebe noch Frage 1: Wir haben sowohl Krebsscheren als auch Fische. Es ist sicherlich richtig, dass die Krebsscheren schon ein wenig "borstig" sind und wir wollen es auch nicht ausschliessen, dass es vorkommen könnte, dass sich Fische daran verletzen - beobachtet haben wir dies in unserem Teich bisher allerdings noch nicht. Bei uns klappt die Koexistenz ganz gut..


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Eugen: "du hast die Pflanzen von dort getopft bekommen ?"

Ja ich habe die Pflanzen dort getopft bekommen 

Hi CLaudia & Ludwig habt ihr auch Blackmoors oder Orandas? die sind sehr empfindlich was verletzungen angeht -.-

Mfg Adrian


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

hallo 

Real---Film---Erpel !

mein Name ist Karsten

zu 1. ich finde Krebsscheren auch
saugefährlich !  








   

bei den Stratiotes aloides

 

gehen die Meinungen auseinander

ich konnte in 10 Jahren keine Gefährdung erkennen 
 

vielleicht wer ein paar besonders übermütige Fische  hat  
oder wenn es für 
die Fische zu eng wird ..... 
aber 
da sind die Stratiotes aloides auch längst hin 

zum Nadelkraut
das habe ich meist eh ganz an Land kultiviert
und dann den durchwurzelten Ballen im Teich versenkt
einzelne Stängel treiben gnadenlos auf .
Crassula recurva bewurzelt auch schnell im Substrat wenn man ein Bündel macht und mit einem Stein beschwert
   

schöFA

ps.


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hi Karsten absolut toller Teich und süßer Krebs was ist das denn für eine Krebsart? Ich hab jetzt meinen einen wasserstern ans ufer und den anderne kurz davor drunter gesetzt.. mit den großen steinen angefangen den teichrand zu verdecke nhab ich au scho mir fehlen aber wohl noich einige und einige pflanzen fehlen mir wohl au noch aber das kommt noch wenns dich nich stört nehm ich mir dein ufer zum Vorbild! Sieht wirklich sauber aus der übergang zwiechen Wasser und Land.

Naja zur Qualzuchten ich bin dagegen jedoch wusst ich bis nachdem ich meine 3 Black moors gekauft hatte nichtmal das es welche sind ich habe mich nur über haltung informiert nicht jedoch über die rasse ansich was ich leider erst 1 tag zuspät tat. Naja nochmal glück gehabt meine 3 Black moors sind ja zum glück noch eine akzeptable qualzucht ( gibt ja mehrere kategoriern ) dennoch sollte mir auffallen das sie bei der Fütterung benachteiligt werden werde ich sie ins Aquarium setzen. 

Öhm ich hab grad im Baumarkt Quarzsand mit einer körnung von 0,1-0,4 mm geholt der is wohl absolut nicht geeignet für meine fische wie ich jetzt nochmal bei euch nachgelesen habe! man sollte mindestens 3 mm körnung nehmen soll es quarzsand sein oder wie heisst denn dieser spezielle sand (glaub er muss ohne kalk und zusatzstoffe sein) ich fand nix im tierladen und au nicht im baumarkt und braunlehm hatte auch keiner -.- gibt es dafür spezielle bezeichnungen?? Kann mann denn einfach ca 20-30% lehm zum sand kippen und soltle man dies über den ganze nteich verteilen oder nur dort wo man pflanzen will? (Davon war nix bei euch in der rubrik teichboden oder substrat zu finden)

Danke für die scheenen Bilder.


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hi Adrain!

Zum Thema Sand-Lehm-Gemisch schau mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18056

Das hat mir sehr geholfen! 

Grüße Nicole


----------



## Real---Film---Erpel (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hallo das hat mir schonmal die Frage beantwortet wieviel des lehmgemisches man nehmen soll. den substrat teil habe ich ja wie gesdagt au bereits gelesen.. nun bleiben leider jedoch 2 fragen übrig kann man denn quarzsand nehmen oder gibt es dafür eien spezielle bezeichnung?? und 2 woher krieg ich braunenlehm im geschäfft zu kaufen? Beim toom baumarkt und tiergeschäft gabs ihn nicht. worauf muss ich achten auser kalkfrei?


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hallo Adrian!
Also ich würde keinen Quarzsand nehmen der ist zu feinkörnig. Wir haben bei einem Baustoffhändler normalen Rheinsand bekommen. Den Lehm hatten wir vom Aushub. Du könntest bei Erdbauunternehmen anfragen ob die lehmigen Aushub haben, du brauchst nicht viel Lehm!
Grüße Nicole


----------



## chromis (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Frage zu  Nadelkraut,  Wasserstern,  Krebsschere und Gelbe Gauglerblume*

Hi,

wobei die Bezeichnung Quarzsand überhaupt nichts mit der Korngröße zu tun hat. Auch Quarzsand gibt es in allen Korngrößen. Wichtig für die Bezeichnung Quarzsand ist nur der hohe Anteil an Quarzen. 
Die meisten Sande der Rheinebene können als Quarzsand bezeichnet werden.
http://www.glaser-trockensand.de/
http://www.sand-abc.de/sand-abc/beg01/quarzsand.htm


----------

